# Requesting a bill of sale



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Just ask her. In most states, you have to have a bill of sale to show ownership. I


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't be apologetic in asking for a bill of sale and don't start paying the horse's board until you have it in hand.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My horse was given to me by my trainer.

In our situation, I got both the bill of sale (brand inspection), as well as a document signed by both of us saying that she gifted him to me. I'm sure your trainer will do something similar.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Don't be apologetic in asking for a bill of sale and don't start paying the horse's board until you have it in hand.


^^^ this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

